# Head scratchers in Mexico



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

I have no problems living here in MX, but some things I see here still make me scratch my head and wonder. Such as:

1. Police cars with their flashing lights turned on all the time. Even the Federales do this out on the autopista. Are they intentionally trying to give all bad guys a heads up by doing this, so the bad guy stops what he's doing until they pass, and then resume? Or avoiding having to get out of their car to write a ticket or make an arrest? Or are the cops trying to show the pueblo "Hey - we're out here working hard for you!" The only time I see the lights get turned off is when they stop in the mornings to eat their gorditas. Has any MX politician ever suggested that they might take a bigger bite out of crime by being a bit sneaky and killing their flashing lights unless it's an actual emergency? Or would the cops forget to turn them on in the heat of pursuit and then blast through an intersection and cause accidents?

2. Go out in the morning and walk the streets in any town in MX. Every day at any business and in many homes, someone is mopping the floor inside. So what does the mopper do when they are done mopping? They take the bucket just outside the front door and toss all of that dirty water right in front of the door. Is this to make more work for tomorrow and appear needed, or do they really enjoy mopping every day after everyone tracks that crap right back inside where it started?

3. Many times, if a taxi driver dares to toot his car horn, a transit cop will immediately step out from the sidewalk and write him a ticket for the noise. But, should a little truck from Coca-Cola or some out of town Norteño band drive slowly through the streets blasting loud music or announcements about their concert tonight, all at about 130 decibels, nothing. I gave up drinking Coke for just this reason. In my opinion, taxi drivers are easy targets and abused by the transitos. Everyone else (especially taxivan and Coca-Cola drivers), gets away with almost everything.

4. Doorways (especially in the older buildings), where the floor levels on each side of the doorsill are at drastically different heights? Step through a doorway, and Boom! the floor inside is a foot lower than the outside of the same doorway. Easy to miss if the sun is bright outside and the inside is in deep shadows. Surprise !! Maybe one floor was done by the maestro and the other by his new apprentice. I understand that many times, there is a 6" rise going inside to prevent any scorpions from also coming in, but a 12" difference, with the inside lower than the outside??

5. No one yields to an ambulance. (on the other hand, the ambulance guys also keep their emergency flashing lights on all of the time too, with or without a patient in back). If I ever need a ride after a heart attack, I hope some of you will let us pass so I get to the hospital in time and survive!

6. Autobuses, and passengers as the bus nears the station. It's a contest to see who can be the furthest back in the bus and yet manage to shove their way to the front of the line for the exit door at least 100 yards before the bus stops at the station. This behavior doesn't seem to appear in other situations, and most times people here in MX seem to go out of their way to be courteous. Social status or age doesn't appear to play a part on the bus either. The old guys and guys in business suits are right there trying to be first in the exit line too. Never mind the anciana sitting in the first row seats for the weak or infirm - the old hag can wait.

7. Left turns from a highway outside of a city. The correct way is not to pull as far left as possible with your left turn signal on and then wait for your chance to turn left. The correct way in MX seems to be to pull over to the right side of the roadway, with your left turn signal on, and then make the left turn from the right side of the roadway, across both sides of traffic, when you can. Yikes!

Got anything that makes you scratch your head (other than an annoying ******'s musings ) ?


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

A wise person once wrote a saying that I love. It goes something like:

"It is easier to love Mexico than to understand it".


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to Mexico....


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

GC: You have the makings of a great stand-up comic...I love your observations. 

Hey, I heard that Andy Rooney's job is open, can I set up a meeting with your people and the CBS people?

Actually the only reason for this reply is to thank you for reinforcing all the reasons that I can't wait to finish our move there, by this time next year. I, too, want to view "absurdities" and comment (in a non-malicious way) on them. Can you imagine a Mexican in the USA doing what you are doing? I'd love to hear their comments on NOB "peculiarities". 

I think you have a future - and George Carlin would be very proud of your insight.

Thanks for the lighthearted look. 

#7 - I saw that thing about left turns from the right lanes on the carraterra in Puerto Vallarta, it was strnage, but then did you ever make a "Michigan Left Turn" in Michigan? You turn right onto the road you want to go left onto, drive aways down, then make a U-turn to go the way you want! Or "jug handles" in New Jersey, you turn right to turn left?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I can think of a few more. Why are the shower head in all hotels, motels and people's houses aimed at your chest instead of your head? Why are most promotional banners across the sidewalks and the ropes holding up the tarps at las tianguis only 5 ft. 5 inches high and some of the tarps also? Why do most people prune their trees hanging over the sidewalks cut only 5ft. 5 inches from the sidewalk?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I can think of two more. Why are the shower head in all hotels, motels and people's houses aimed at your chest instead of your head? Why are most promotional banners across the sidewalks and the ropes holding up the tarps at las tianguis only 5 ft. 5 inches high and some of the tarps also? Why do most people prune their trees hanging over the sidewalks cut only 5ft. 5 inches from the sidewalk?


EZ on the hotel shower heads: it's so you don't get your hair wet and have to re-style it. If you're a woman you understand that. Us 6 foot plus men, love the chest/back massage!

Oh and 5'5" tree pruning? How tall is the average Mexican?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> EZ on the hotel shower heads: it's so you don't get your hair wet and have to re-style it. If you're a woman you understand that. Us 6 foot plus men, love the chest/back massage!
> 
> Oh and 5'5" tree pruning? How tall is the average Mexican?


Then I have another one. Why do people put indoor ceramic tile on their steps and sidewalks, even on the sidewalk in front of their house on the street? When it rains you slip especially if it is on their uneven driveway! There is usually puddles along the curb in the street and hard to get around without getting splashed when going around these hazards, especially by playful taxi drivers!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Then I have another one. Why do people put indoor ceramic tile on their steps and sidewalks, even on the sidewalk in front of their house on the street? When it rains you slip especially if it is on their uneven driveway! There is usually puddles along the curb in the street and hard to get around without getting splashed when going around these hazards, especially by playful taxi drivers!


Simple. They look nice, and there are no ambulance-chasing, personal-injury lawyers around to make it a bad idea.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Ceramic tiles*



TundraGreen said:


> Simple. They look nice, and there are no ambulance-chasing, personal-injury lawyers around to make it a bad idea.


They do look nice. I have started noticing some people have switched them to outdoor cement tiles after the ones on the driveway and cochera have all cracked and broken apart lately. Those are not slippery when wet. Limited liability does make a big difference in Mexico. My wife slipped on the ones we have on the 3 steps down to our cochera which is under a part of the second story and can not get wet and sprained her ankle very badly.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I can think of a few more. Why are the shower head in all hotels, motels and people's houses aimed at your chest instead of your head? Why are most promotional banners across the sidewalks and the ropes holding up the tarps at las tianguis only 5 ft. 5 inches high and some of the tarps also? Why do most people prune their trees hanging over the sidewalks cut only 5ft. 5 inches from the sidewalk?


Maybe because the average Mexican is shorter than the average ******? As a shorter than average gringa, these things you mention have never bothered me.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Average height*



Isla Verde said:


> Maybe because the average Mexican is shorter than the average ******? As a shorter than average gringa, these things you mention have never bothered me.


They don't bother me. I was surprised when staying at the Hotel Emporio in Iztapa that the shower head came out of the wall aimed that low but not at the other hotels and houses. The only ones I would prefer to be higher are the ones in my house in Mexicali. I have been used to ducking under things when walking and rarely get dinged on the forehead anymore. As for tripping on uneven sidewalks or stepping off of a 12 inch high curb and being surprise when in a new and interesting location, I still do that. LOL I haven't fallen into any open holes on the sidewalks and roads lately. Those I scan for ahead some distance and take note of. Twice was enough. OUCH!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

#4. Doorways:
.....Those 'older buildings' may be 300 to 500 years old and the street has 'risen' with time, while the inside of the house hasn't. Sometimes, that can happen quickly in 'earthquake country'. There are many old buildings where the first floor is now the 'basement', especially in Mexico City, since the 'big one'.
There is also a different approach to 'thresholds' in Mexico; you'll have to step up and over. It keeps rain and street debris outside.


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

I've seen handicap ramps that ought to provide chairs and sell tickets for the opportunity to see if anyone can complete the "ride". 

Apart from sliding over wet ceramic tiled garage entries I have been on the lookout for handles in access panels in the sidewalk - nice U shaped metal handles about the size of a slipper. 

Still there is a lot of ingenuity as well - check out how many concrete bases for light poles have been formed in a Rubbermaid garbage bucket.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sidewalks are very narrow and electric meters stick out over the sidewalk. Since I have no peripheral vision on the right, and little straight ahead vision in that eye, I frequently walk right into those meters. It hurts!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Narrow sidewalks*



RVGRINGO said:


> Sidewalks are very narrow and electric meters stick out over the sidewalk. Since I have no peripheral vision on the right, and little straight ahead vision in that eye, I frequently walk right into those meters. It hurts!


It is amazing to me that some property owners are allowed to build their block walls or buildings half way out onto were the obvious sidewalk should be and the municipality allows them to keep it were the sidewalk instead of being 2 meters wide all of a sudden becomes 1 meter wide. My wife parent's house in SLP has all sorts of wild construction there as it is a very old colonia popular starting to be built about 150 years ago including very large old trees in the street blocking one lane or a 3 foot high tree stump 4 or 5 feet across. They have many houses in back lanes were the lot was divided and these lanes have no parking but people park anyway and block all traffic so you have to back out when leaving your property all the way to the street. Most of the walls and fences are right at the lane. I haven't seen may electric meters jutting out except the 10 inches they are but do see water meters and gas meters hanging out onto the narrow sidewalks farther down low sometimes.


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

I wonder if licensing were improved how quickly you'd see growing middle class and better construction details. Unlicensed electricians scare the heck out of me! You can earn more as a chauffeur than as an electrician in Veracruz.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Headscratcher #8*



GringoCArlos said:


> I have no problems living here in MX, but some things I see here still make me scratch my head and wonder. Such as:


#8. Why don't Mexicans ever remove the manufacturers' stickers from ceramic toilets and sinks, or stainless steel sinks? 

#9. In buses, single riders always take an aisle seat. When you want that empty seat next to the window, they NEVER stand up to let you in, but turn their knees a couple of degrees to the side, forcing you to squeeze by. This also raises a question of bus etiquette: When you squeeze by, should you show your fellow passenger your crotch or your behind? I usually favour the latter.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*#9*



HolyMole said:


> #8. Why don't Mexicans ever remove the manufacturers' stickers from ceramic toilets and sinks, or stainless steel sinks?
> 
> #9. In buses, single riders always take an aisle seat. When you want that empty seat next to the window, they NEVER stand up to let you in, but turn their knees a couple of degrees to the side, forcing you to squeeze by. This also raises a question of bus etiquette: When you squeeze by, should you show your fellow passenger your crotch or your behind? I usually favour the latter.


Woman do not want a man sitting beside them because the seats are tight and slipper and when the driver drives fast then the man will be touching their thighs even more especially if everyone is over weight. If you are a woman they will allow you the window seat when you ask for it. If you are a man they will not, simple.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

canyankerocha said:


> I wonder if licensing were improved how quickly you'd see growing middle class and better construction details. Unlicensed electricians scare the heck out of me! You can earn more as a chauffeur than as an electrician in Veracruz.


Not that this is relevant: I was a building manager in a northern Florida city, on the coast that has a football team named after a large feline, (I don't want to slander the city). Anyway, while I was there it seemed that the guy with the largest hammer was also the "foreman", "supervisor", and what not. I came from NYC where unions made sure of competence. What you describe takes me back to those days in Florida.

:focus:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Woman do not want a man sitting beside them because the seats are tight and slipper and when the driver drives fast then the man will be touching their thighs even more especially if everyone is over weight. If you are a woman they will allow you the window seat when you ask for it. If you are a man they will not, simple.


My experience does not confirm that. I have never been refused permission to get past someone to a window seat. And I am male.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Woman do not want a man sitting beside them because the seats are tight and slipper and when the driver drives fast then the man will be touching their thighs even more especially if everyone is over weight. If you are a woman they will allow you the window seat when you ask for it. If you are a man they will not, simple.


I beg to disagree, Alan. At least in Mexico City, I have often seen a woman sitting in an aisle seat let a man take the window seat next to her.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> My experience does not confirm that. I have never been refused permission to get past someone to a window seat. And I am male.


And not overweight, I assume or covered in sweat? A nice looking Americano AND speaking good Spanish. I ride the bus almost every day from Mon. to Fri. and see it happen all the time even when the aisles are full.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> And not overweight, I assume or covered in sweat? A nice looking Americano AND speaking good Spanish. I ride the bus almost every day from Mon. to Fri. and see it happen all the time even when the aisles are full.


Maybe it depends on the kind of bus. In Mexico City, the horrible little _microbuses are slowly being replaced by large, comfortable buses with roomier seats. These are the kinds of buses that I take most of the time these days, and these are where I usually see women let men sit next to then in the window seat. But I can never recall a man being refused a window seat by a female passenger on any kind of bus. Maybe chilangos are just more polite than are the people where you live !_


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Seat giving*



Isla Verde said:


> I beg to disagree, Alan. At least in Mexico City, I have often seen a woman sitting in an aisle seat let a man take the window seat next to her.


Most times the people on the bus just stand in the aisle and let the ones who want two seats have them in San Luis Potosi. Here it is out of control. I've been on buses that have so many people in the aisle you can't move and women in the aisle seats have as many as 10 empty window seats. This looks ridicules from the back of the bus. It might be related to things I do not exactly understand.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Liberals*



Isla Verde said:


> Maybe it depends on the kind of bus. In Mexico City, the horrible little _microbuses are slowly being replaced by large, comfortable buses with roomier seats. These are the kinds of buses that I take most of the time these days, and these are where I usually see women let men sit next to then in the window seat. But I can never recall a man being refused a window seat by a female passenger on any kind of bus. Maybe chilangos are just more polite than are the people where you live !_


_

They might be more polite or they may be less social prejudice. All the buses are the same and none are large and they all have those slippery plastic seats.

San Luis Potosi is a very conservative area and classes clash sometimes, I have been told. Usually they call me Senor or Senor Alan except people I know just by the way I dress in public or if they know me and know the family of my wife and are working class. In Mexicali and TJ this is rare except in a big box store. My wife they call Licenciada at work. All the Dr.s/Dra.s are called Doctor or Doctora at work. The accountants are called Contador so and so at work and all are called by their title at social functions also. We have been to many especially since we invited so many people from work to our wedding._


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

HolyMole;734922
#9. In buses said:


> I don't know if this applies to buses wherein you are passing only a single person but the general etiquette in theatres or places where there are long rows is as follows:
> 
> *7. Always face the back of the theater when entering a row of seats.* When entering a row to find a seat or leaving your seat to go toward the aisle, never allow your buttocks to be the face of neighboring people. Because of the way we bend as we sidle between the seats, our rear-end extends farther backward than our knees or chest. If you are facing the rear of the theater, your buttocks may touch the backs of the seats in the row in front and maybe even the back of the heads of a few people sitting there, but, if you face forward, your rear is in the face of all the people you pass—not a very positive appearance.
> 
> Makes sense as who wants someone else's butt a few inches from their faces, especially when not all follow proper hygiene.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> #8. Why don't Mexicans ever remove the manufacturers' stickers from ceramic toilets and sinks, or stainless steel sinks?
> 
> #9. In buses, single riders always take an aisle seat. When you want that empty seat next to the window, they NEVER stand up to let you in, but turn their knees a couple of degrees to the side, forcing you to squeeze by. *This also raises a question of bus etiquette: When you squeeze by, should you show your fellow passenger your crotch or your behind? I usually favour the latter*.


(RESUBMISSION AS THE OTHER POST DIDN'T PROPERLY SHOW THE QUOTE. COULD YOU PLEASE DELETE IT TUNDRAGREEN. THANKS.)

I don't know if this applies to buses wherein you are passing only a single person but the general etiquette in theatres or places where there are long rows is as follows:

*7. Always face the back of the theater when entering a row of seats.* When entering a row to find a seat or leaving your seat to go toward the aisle, never allow your buttocks to be the face of neighboring people. Because of the way we bend as we sidle between the seats, our rear-end extends farther backward than our knees or chest. If you are facing the rear of the theater, your buttocks may touch the backs of the seats in the row in front and maybe even the back of the heads of a few people sitting there, but, if you face forward, your rear is in the face of all the people you pass—not a very positive appearance.

Makes sense as who wants someone else's butt a few inches from their faces, especially when not all follow proper hygiene.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Butt or Crotch?*

Makes sense as who wants someone else's butt a few inches from their faces, especially when not all follow proper hygiene.







[/QUOTE]

This has gotten too detailed, Detailman. I humourously suggested showing fellow passengers my butt in response to their forcing me to make such an effort to get to that empty seat.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Ooh, I love this thread. I've laughed my way through all the posts. Funny and true! I actually got a razor blade and scraped the seven year old stickers off my husband's sinks and toilet just recently. It was bugging the heck out me  My husband humored me but thought it was silly to do so.

The left hand turn problem is so crazy. Around here it seems that using my left hand turn signal is an indication to the driver behind me to PASS me on the left. After a couple of hair raising near miss t-bones I now check my rear view mirror and if there is a vehicle close behind I simply sloooow way down, let them pass and then take my turn.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, and Alan, I do know what you're talking about regarding those aisle seat women on the bus... I've seen it here as well. And, it isn't always gender specific. I had to stand in the aisle one day because the woman in the aisle seat had no intention of letting me pass thru to the window seat. Weird but true.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, it looks like bus passengers in Mexico City win the courtesy prize!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Oh, and Alan, I do know what you're talking about regarding those aisle seat women on the bus... I've seen it here as well. And, it isn't always gender specific. I had to stand in the aisle one day because the woman in the aisle seat had no intention of letting me pass thru to the window seat. Weird but true.


I've seen the same thing. They seem oblivious to anyone that is standing up and indicating they would really like the window seat. Most times a child will be "allowed" to occupy "their" empty window seat. LOL Not all these people are overweight either.

If I have had a long day walking around and am sitting down waiting for a bus and one comes along with the aisle full I wait for the next bus, unless it is getting near dinner time. The bus service in San Luis Potosi is excellent and most rutas have buses come every 10 minutes. Too bad they can't replace the shock absorbers and springs on the buses once in awhile though. New looking buses are great for that reason alone and worth waiting for.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Well, it looks like bus passengers in Mexico City win the courtesy prize!


Maybe out of necessity more than anything else, who knows for sure. You sure do have a lot of people in your town. 

In SLP bicycles are very important also. The albañiles hit the streets about 7am in flocks and again about 6 to 7PM in flocks on bicycles and never care about whether they will be hit or not. They just keep peddling ahead without looking sideways or behind. They seem to dismiss buses as a viable means to get to work and also dismiss the buses presence and size on narrow streets. Swerving cars and buses is the game we play at those hours of the day. It is lots of fun driving here. Everybody knows the games on the road and drives accordingly.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Makes me recall my first drive into Mexico. We drove from the border and stayed overnight in SLP managing to arrive just as the sun was setting and the roads were clogged with traffic, bicycles, etc. If I remember correctly, by the time I got the car parked in front of our hotel (right in the middle of the historic district) I was a tear streaked wreck. And I had learned how to drive in Boston!! It was crazy. I'd probably enjoy it now but it scared the daylights out of me then.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Slp*



itnavell said:


> Makes me recall my first drive into Mexico. We drove from the border and stayed overnight in SLP managing to arrive just as the sun was setting and the roads were clogged with traffic, bicycles, etc. If I remember correctly, by the time I got the car parked in front of our hotel (right in the middle of the historic district) I was a tear streaked wreck. And I had learned how to drive in Boston!! It was crazy. I'd probably enjoy it now but it scared the daylights out of me then.



It probably is crazy compared to what many are used to. The challenge thing they do at stop signs is another game they play. They don't stop when coming onto a street, even a major blvd., and run right out into the first half of the curb lane and if you don't stop fast you will hit them, but the game includes you swerving into the second lane and coming inches from them and all know that is how it usually goes and are ready for a car or truck to swerve into their lane and swerve accordingly. The 150 meter entradas to the freeway [Las Puentes] is also fair game for a challenge to stop or swerve. Most people in the second lane slow down or move over one lane fast or also swerve into that lane to get ready for a swerver. It has a kind of a domino effect and many cars swerve in front of the ones driving close behind, but all are ready for it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Largest head scratchers for me are the crazy gringos that visit Mexico or come to settle. So many stories


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

The reason why they don't pull the sit in aisle thing in Mexico City is because of necessity . The overcrowding doesn't allow people to have wasted free spaces . 

For example , the Metro crams 150 people into cars that normally would hold 100 . Every nook and cranny is packed and filled . 


My peeve is how the women can stand being in a car or room at a humid 90 degrees with no ventilation or open windows ! When I roll down the window they act like the fresh air was poison to them .



My wife's family has a habit of buying the watered down milk from the milk truck so they supposedly save 10 % , later they spend gas to boil it for an hour until every ounce of flavor and nutrition is gone .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jasavak said:


> The reason why they don't pull the sit in aisle thing in Mexico City is because of necessity . The overcrowding doesn't allow people to have wasted free spaces .
> 
> For example , the Metro crams 150 people into cars that normally would hold 100 . Every nook and cranny is packed and filled .
> 
> ...


The new big buses I take aren't overcrowded except sometimes during rush hour. I can't speak for the Metro, which I would never dreaming of taking during rush hour! The aversion to opening windows on buses on hot days seems to be disappearing. No one complains anymore if I open a window, and usually they're already open when I get on the bus.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Sweet Bread*



jasavak said:


> The reason why they don't pull the sit in aisle thing in Mexico City is because of necessity . The overcrowding doesn't allow people to have wasted free spaces .
> 
> For example , the Metro crams 150 people into cars that normally would hold 100 . Every nook and cranny is packed and filled .
> 
> ...


I have a hard time trying to figure some things out also. Why buy fresh sweet bread every day across the street from the panaderia and then eat yesterdays sweet bread that day that is still in the plastic box and save the fresh ones for tomorrow? There has to be a reason. Maybe it is in case visitors show up?


----------

